# New-to-me pattern site



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/WebLetters.php

Over 250 patterns. This link will get you to the last six or so, but the archives are grouped into 50 patterns each--and there are photos for each pattern, so it's easy to quickly decide if a pattern is one you want, or not. Look near the top of the page for the archive links.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

:thumbup: very nice, thanks


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

The yarns are really great. too.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

TY, I added it to My Pages.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank-you...I saved this one


----------



## njaus (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you.... wonderful site!!!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you! Great site.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you. This site was new to me too.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW what a find - I have bookmarked that one for sure - I have just spent 45 minutes browsing the site - and forgot to put my dinner on :-D :thumbup: THANKYOU great site


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Great site thanks. New to me too.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW! That is a lot of patterns. Thank you for the link. I know in my "travels" I have seen some of those before, but did not know there were so many. I could spend half the day on there.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Love Classic Elite


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks so much for the link.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great. Thx.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Great site, thanks for posting!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I signed up for their emails a while ago. There is a free pattern every time. Not all are what I would want to make but some are great.


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

I wish I could knit/crochet as fast as I can download the patterns!! When I was looking through these patterns (and have d/lded many), ended up signing up for vogue knitting free patterns, don't know whether to thank you or not (haha)... thanks anyway
http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns.aspx


----------

